# delay in my journey



## dakin13 (Jun 26, 2011)

So im an EA an I should have been raised on 18 june but I broke my hand a week befor proficiency for my FC I know my material and I study often. I just feel like i let my cable tow down. Im just looking for some positive feedback.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 26, 2011)

I am sorry to hear of your broken hand. I think that it is crazy that you would allow that to hinder your advancement within the fraternity. In fact it makes no sense to me.

I am also extremely confused as to your statement "im an EA ...before proficiency for my FC" are you or are you not an EA (Entered Apprentice)? If you are ready to return your proficiency in FC (Fellow Craft) then you should by all rights be classified as such, not an EA.

If you want your Masters Degree bad enough, the broken hand will not cease your journey. Your Lodge should be able to prepare for any slight modifications of ritualistic ceremony so that you will not be hindered in your advancement.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 26, 2011)

Missed something.  How's your jaw brother?

Believe it or not, these are both positive feedback ... in the long run.


----------



## dakin13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Well I would first say my jaw is ok no fights I was to get tested on my knowledge im in ny jurisdiction but I was in Massachusetts ..... its actually quite complicated im actually gonna move forward towards my goal starting up again in august .... im just thinking like I've could have been granted my masters degree


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 26, 2011)

It's just a matter of time and perseverance on your part.  The important thing has never been the esoteric work.  Rather, what changes for the good it makes in the man.

What's our location in Massachusetts brother?  Been on a few memorable trips up your way.

P.S.  

If you're like me you use your jaw more for talking than stopping punches or parking cars.


----------



## dakin13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Im in the army stationed in upstate ny. Im originally from east los angeles california and my ex wife lives in mass....Worcester to be exact ..... im a member of a military lodge pha so our degree work and proficiency might be different idk. But I like this forum. 357


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for serving in the military. You'll get through your work just fine.


----------



## dakin13 (Jun 26, 2011)

So how long have u been on this journey brother


----------

